# Best high build primer to roll on scraped ceiling?



## marianlibrarian (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi. i just scraped the popcorn off mt ceilings and want to use the thickest, most highly pigmented primer available...after I refill the nsil indentations etc. any suggestions? I have used Murco hi build in the past but I was hoping to find a hi build primer that looked like 123 when I am done so I can see what the ceilings will look like painted. (Because I may need to get someone to texture if they look bad.) thanks.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Why would you need a high build primer?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... As with any paint job, Preparation determines what the final coat will look like,....

If ya want a Smooth surface, Sand it smooth, Before ya start,....


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

More than likely you will want to prime with Gardz primer, skim coat, sand, clean, prime, and paint. Most HIGH BUILD primers do very little to fill in gouges, etc.


----------



## marianlibrarian (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks. I dont need guardz because I didnt tear up the face paper of the drywall. I want to find a thick, white dywall primer that claims to substitute as a skim coat....I am not a skilled drywall mudder. With one- two coats using a thick nap roller I should be able to get the lightest of textures and hide any imperfections on my 1977 circa ceilings. I got the ceilings clean and will float nail holes etc. Paint talk had a thread where a guy revommended Kilz hi build so I will order it from Home Depot. The Murco was okay but designed for spraying on I think, so I couldn't roll it on thick enough to "skim coat"...last time I removed popcorn. Kilz may be thicker because the thread mentioned that the solids and maybe pigment content were higher than SW...his usual go to hi build. If it is a great product I will report back...maybe with photos


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I haven't used SW's High build primer for quite some time. I was never too impressed with it so your decision to go with the KILZ makes sense. I'm just impressed that you were able to scrape off the popcorn without damaging the facing.........that is a feat in itself!!!


----------



## marianlibrarian (Mar 5, 2011)

I use a garden sprayer and water. Wet and rewett. Never had a problem gouging drywall using a 5" blade...husband uses a 12. Only problem is overaetting the edges and having the tape let loose...but not sure if mud job too thin or removal technique too wet. All had been painted so came down in sheets but in low texture areas sometimes the paint stuck the compound to rhe ceiling leaving faint craters which sponge off ...or scrape off with more water using spray bottle. One cathedral ceiling had been painted in semigloss...now that was a chore!!! Husband knocked the tips off so water could penetrate...but lots of rewetting ...may have used a hose as the house was vacant with no flooring but Zi dont recall.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

If the lady wants a REALLY thick high build primer I'm wondering whether a block filling primer would be a good recommendations here? Those are meant to be used over rough surfaces like concrete blocks to prepare them for painting.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I have used he SW high build and also was unimpressed. The product you want is called (crap I can't think of the name now) it's from USG it's sprayed on and is used for level 5 drywall finish. The down side is the cost and you need a sprayer that costs about $2000 to spray it. Block filler is about the same it's so thick that to spray it you get about 40 sq to a gallon. 

Just skim coat the ceiling with the ultra thin drywall mud (easy to sand) sand and prime with 123 then paint.


----------

